# More Cornhole boards



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are some of the latest.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gregg, they all look good but why would anyone want the last two? Go ARMY! Beat navy! :sarcastic:


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

*Corn nole boards?*

These boards are very nicely done.......What is a corn hole board used for?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, Cornhole is a bean bag toss game. Easy to transport, popular at tailgate parties.


----------



## x104170 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gregg,

These boards look great. How do you do the lettering and graphics? I have been asked to make some for my children at college.

Thanks.

KD


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Bubba, I can do all the art work on the computer through a graphics program called corel draw, then I cut out a paint mask on a rowland plotter. That way I can peel out what i want to air brush. I have airbrush paint but I've started using Home Depot Behr paint, the color match a lot of the sports teams and I thin it out using Future floor wax. (basically future floor wax is mostly a clear acrylic) Any questions, don't hesistate to hit me up. [email protected]


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tango Down said:


> Bubba, I can do all the art work on the computer through a graphics program called corel draw, then I cut out a paint mask on a rowland plotter. That way I can peel out what i want to air brush. I have airbrush paint but I've started using Home Depot Behr paint, the color match a lot of the sports teams and I thin it out using Future floor wax. (basically future floor wax is mostly a clear acrylic) Any questions, don't hesistate to hit me up. [email protected]


They look great Gregg. Have you thought about using the paint mask with your signs?
I've been using a Gerber paint mask. Adhere to blank sign, engrave through paint mask then paint. You could do wonders also with the airbrush. BTW, what airbrush do you have? Been thinking about one.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the Colts one...! (I'm from Indy though, so I'm a little biased)


----------

